
Returning Too Many Products To Amazon Could Brick Your Kindle? - kqr2
http://www.crn.com/retail/216500680
======
bonsaitree
Sources please. Perhaps a name? A link to the aforementioned "Internet forum"
or a screenshot of this primary source? How about some selected quotes from
Amazon Kindle user agreement?

Not that I'm saying it's not possible, but as far as I can tell, this entire
"article" (using the term loosely) is rumor and hearsay. Yellow journalism at
its best. It feels very much like the author was simply trying to meet a
story/word quota. Sad.

~~~
kqr2
This appears to be the thread from the forum:

<http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44350>

~~~
bonsaitree
Nice catch. I can't fathom why the original author would fail to cite this in-
situ. Just goes to show, writing != journalism.

------
philwelch
I wonder what would happen if he tried to return the Kindle.

